

Donate to the FSF - zallarak

We are extremely lucky to have open source software, especially in light of current events. HN, let&#x27;s donate to the FSF. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;my.fsf.org&#x2F;donate&#x2F;
======
zallarak
clickable: [https://my.fsf.org/donate/](https://my.fsf.org/donate/)

